
Mapping the Atari – Introduction (1983) - yitchelle
http://www.atariarchives.org/mapping/introduction.php
======
ddingus
This was one of the first books I got for the Atari machine. Unlike an Apple,
which came very well documented and was a simpler hardware design, the Atari
had custom chips with some better capabilities, but very little in the way of
information.

Spent a lot of fun days reading that book, then writing little programs to
learn to exploit the hardware. Happy days.

------
userbinator
A nice reminder of the days when hardware was far simpler and in some ways
more "idiot-proof"... accessing undocumented device registers on a modern
system could in the worst case cause irreversible damage, e.g. by overvolting
various components including the CPU.

~~~
yitchelle
And much more damage to the wallet...

